
$2k for a Watermelon? That’s a Bargain as Deflation Returns in Japan - Aloha
https://www.wsj.com/articles/2-000-for-a-watermelon-thats-a-bargain-as-deflation-returns-in-japan-11592308373
======
redis_mlc
From what I've read, the expensive unblemished boxed melons are intended as
gifts.

The expensive market sushi fish are to get publicity for a restaurant.

------
MintelIE
What a terrible horrible article. Where do they get the droolers currently
labeled journalists anyhow?

This is a Shameful.

